# AC Repair Recommendations



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, Any recommendations for AC repair companies or individuals? Im in Arabian Ranches. 
Was using Super Genius but cant recommend them any longer.

Thank you


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

dubaisky said:


> Hi, Any recommendations for AC repair companies or individuals? Im in Arabian Ranches.
> Was using Super Genius but cant recommend them any longer.
> 
> Thank you


I’ve used We Will Fix It and M Plus ...... both fine.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Coolwell replaced all of mine and they were fantastic, so much so it actually gets a bit too cold if i leave it on


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Many thanks for your suggestions. Im curious to know if either of you have taken out an annual maintenance contract especially for AC issues or pretty much pay a repair company as and when its needed ?


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

dubaisky said:


> Many thanks for your suggestions. Im curious to know if either of you have taken out an annual maintenance contract especially for AC issues or pretty much pay a repair company as and when its needed ?


in the first instance I had to have mine replaced and then down the line cleaned and serviced Landlord paid on both occasion. I have never had to have a maintenance contracts as in 5 years only 2 things have gone wrong and LL paid both times


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

dubaisky said:


> Many thanks for your suggestions. Im curious to know if either of you have taken out an annual maintenance contract especially for AC issues or pretty much pay a repair company as and when its needed ?


My LL pays for AC issues and has used both companies, I know he doesn’t have a contract. ..... I’ve used We will fix it for other odd jobs and just pay as I go.


----------



## Timeport (Apr 2, 2016)

If any of you guys is landlord and wants an annual maintenance contract, please let me know and I can help in that matter.


----------

